# Post Injection Swelling



## juniorp (Jan 20, 2009)

Just injected 3ml (Sust and Deca) and immediately after pulling the needle out there was a little blood and the injection site noticeably swollen. An hour later and there is a little hard lump in my glute and site still looks a little swollen. Not getting any pain. All usual procedures followed, this is my 11th jab, first cyle.

I'm assuming it isn't infected because it was immediate.

Any ideas what's happened? What can I do to reduce swelling in glute?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Massage. Hot shower/bath. Long walk. Leg session. All of the above.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Just leave it mate, itll be fine.

Dont worry about massaging it or having a hot shower etc, no point.

Sometimes this happens with injections. Ussually its because youve just gone through some older scar tissue, thats all.

If it is an abcess, do you have:

1. Very high temperature/fever = sweating and totally boiling hot.

2. Very painful to touch your glute at the injection site.

If any of these develop then you need to go to a and e and will be given some flucloxicilin.

Sounds normal though to me, just nipped some scar tissue, happens all the time.


----------



## juniorp (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance Britbb, it's now been a couple of hours and it appears to of settled down a little. The lump underneath is alot smaller and not as hard.


----------



## juniorp (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, what ever I had done there's a 50 pence size bruise at the injection site, wouldn't say it was hurting but if I apply pressure it's a little sore feeling, but I assume there would be some soreness a day after any injection.


----------



## boes83 (Oct 3, 2010)

juniorp said:


> Well, what ever I had done there's a 50 pence size bruise at the injection site, wouldn't say it was hurting but if I apply pressure it's a little sore feeling, but I assume there would be some soreness a day after any injection.


No mate, if you inject correctly you shouldn't feel any kind of soreness.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

juniorp said:


> Just injected 3ml (Sust and Deca) and immediately after pulling the needle out there was a little blood and the injection site noticeably swollen. An hour later and there is a little hard lump in my glute and site still looks a little swollen. Not getting any pain. All usual procedures followed, this is my 11th jab, first cyle.
> 
> I'm assuming it isn't infected because it was immediate.
> 
> Any ideas what's happened? What can I do to reduce swelling in glute?


Probably just a hematoma, it will go on it's own.



juniorp said:


> Well, what ever I had done there's a 50 pence size bruise at the injection site, wouldn't say it was hurting but if I apply pressure it's a little sore feeling, but I assume there would be some soreness a day after any injection.


Like i said hematoma, (blood collecting at injection site) as you nicked a vessel.



boes83 said:


> No mate, if you inject correctly you shouldn't feel any kind of soreness.


Not true, an IM injection causes muscle trauma also the gear used can play a large role in PIP.


----------



## Sahul Bharti (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi

I am a pediatrician by profession. I recently administered a 3rd dose of intramuscular injection of antibiotic Amikacin 500 mg (2ml in volume) to my 81 years old father. He immediately shouted that unlike previous two shots, third shot of intramuscular amikacin was quite painful and hurting. I took no serious note of it. However, after 24 hours, my father showed me his right gluteal region which was visibly swollen and tender on palpation. Worryingly, my examination revealed a roundish nearly 6 by 6 cms fixed yet mobile firmish swelling which was slipping below finger at its edge and was reasonably tender. However, overlying skin temperature was normal and there was no redness as compared to other gluteal region. a mild spike of 99 degree F was noted on day 2 of swelling. Though, I was worried about possibility of local infection, yet use of sterile syringe, adequate skin preparation with spirit and rapidity of onset of swelling within first 24 hours of intramuscular injection along with normal overlying skin were strong odds against infection. I presumptively diagnosed it as intramuscular hematoma and started monitoring it for further progress or resolution. From day 2 onward, I prescribed him hot water bottle fomentation twice daily ( 2-3 hours per session) and also gave tab serratiopeptidase 5 mg once daily (due to his underlying nephropathy) for next 3 days. After 72 hours of treatment, my father reported significant symptomatic improvement in local pain and size of swelling. My father discontinued further hot fomentation and intake of serratiopeptidase. His last examination at 2 weeks after IM injection showed almost marked resolution of swelling which was reduced to nearly 2 by 2 cms in dimension with no local tenderness. In the hindsight, I strongly feel clinically that it was intramuscular hematoma following amikacin injection which was accidentally repeated on same side of previous injection.

Bye


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol, way to bump an old thread giving an answer that's already been given ^^^^^^ by @Mars


----------

